#ubuntu-boot 2006-10-12
<jcole> does the mini.iso installer for edgy use the new debian gtk installer?
#ubuntu-boot 2009-10-05
<Arnar> hey, anyone here?
#ubuntu-boot 2009-10-06
<Joeboy> on the offchance anybody's listening, when I try to update my karmic installation it want 539MB to upgrade grub. Surely something's up there?
#ubuntu-boot 2009-10-07
<telmich> hey guys
<telmich> I just wanted to lurk in and se e what's going on here
<less1> Hi, anyone around?
<StaRetji> Hello, need advise please
<StaRetji> Need help with slow boot issues http://paste.ubuntu.com/287936/ Please, have a look
#ubuntu-boot 2009-10-08
<cjwatson> Joeboy: sorry about the grub bug; I fixed it yesterday
<cjwatson> Joeboy: (it was due to a change in binutils that I didn't notice)
<AlanBell> morning
<AlanBell> I am trying to get Karmic to boot on an OLPC XO
<AlanBell> I think I may need to compile the DCON screen driver into the kernel
<AlanBell> and possibly ditch upstart for sysvinit
<AlanBell> at the moment it just hangs on the open firmware screen
<AlanBell> can someone point me in the direction of some documentation on how to recompile the kernel with the stuff needed, or any other advice on what I am doing wrong?
<Joeboy> cjwatson: no worries, it's spurred me to upgrade to grub2 which I probably ought to have done anyway.
#ubuntu-boot 2009-10-09
<StaRetji> hello fellows
<StaRetji> can someone help me on dual boot issue?
<StaRetji> guess not
<StaRetji> well, bie
#ubuntu-boot 2013-10-12
<jeanepaul_> hello
